# The "Go To" Lure List



## Legendary Lures (May 10, 2004)

I think most everyone has a "sure fire" or "go to" lure for certain types of fish. A nice list of these lures and their target fish might be helpful to new fisherman, and maybe some veterans could pick up a new trick or two, too.

I'll start off the list with:

Northern Pike -- Size 11 Original Rapala Silver/ Black back.


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

Largemouth Bass- Zoom Super Fluke rigged weightless, or the traditional texas rigged rubber worm.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Firetiger Rattlin Rap = Bass


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

creek smallies=rebal tiny craws and madman craw tubes


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskie - Tuff Shad or Grandma
Steelhead - Kwikfish
Smallies - Rebel Wee Craw


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

1/8oz jig with a 2" white twitertail, catches anything in any body of water!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

bass = Pop R Popper or a wacky style worm


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

6" Mann's augertail worm in purple or junebug


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Post spawn bass = Zoom 6" worm meathead "baby bass", w/ drop shot.


----------



## DCfisher (Apr 11, 2004)

stream smallies,rock bass: 2.75 mizmo tube/black neon


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Canadian pike: Mepps #5 white bucktail/silver blade, 3"+ williams wobbler hammered silver

Canadian Walleye: 1/4 oz jig with chartruse twistertail, worm embellishment, hotntot silver/black

Erie Walleye: size 0 dispey, stinger spoon, bleu/green, run 25' deep in 38' water, wally deep diver/clown, erie dearie with worm embellishment

Smallmouth: 3/8 oz jig brown tube

Crappie: dynamite, long fuse


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

Bass- 1/4 oz Rattle Trap chrome/black/blue
texas rigged 5in YUMdinger yellow/ green ( senko type bait)


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

my "ole reliable" is a cp swinger with a #5 blade. it's just a matter of which blade color to use (silver or gold). if they made a #10 i'd buy that too. i have used it forever it seems. kinda suprised it's not more popular! i've caught the following on this lure: all types of local panfish, catfish, gars, smallies, largemouth, stripers, northern, and muskie. and i'm talking some nice fish    i recommend them. only places i can find them are Kames in north canton, and some place in massillon (been a few years since i was there). $2.79 go buy yourself 1 or 5.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bass- MAX Tubes or a 5'' Senko, wacky style


----------



## Smallie Chaser (May 17, 2004)

2 3/4" black and silver floating Rapala=Smallmouth


----------



## Fishzilla (May 8, 2004)

Lil' Ripper watermelon and Rip Shad grey ghost- saugeye


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

river smallmouth- dark brown/black tube T-rigged
Largemouth- 6 inch lizard anytime, floating black/grey silver rapala
Storm Sub-wart (muddy water)


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

What exaclty is a cp swinger? Is it like an inline spinner of some sort?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Jointed Shad Rap any color


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

JohnBoat said:


> What exaclty is a cp swinger? Is it like an inline spinner of some sort?


Exactly... an inline with metal beads for the "body" 



discgolfer said:


> kinda suprised it's not more popular!


maybe cuz no-one carries them, but Kame's.... and everyone just goes for the rooster-tail/Mepps brand... everyone carries

i dont like inlines cuz they always twist my line up, swivel or not.... ill stick to my y spinnerbaits


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Bass Pro Shops tender tube melon pepper 3 1/2 inch


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd have to agree with Procraft and Pike.
Tubes, wacky style senkos, and jointed shad raps.

BUT, when all else fails a 4" Berkley Power Worm does the trick!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

JohnBoat said:


> What exaclty is a cp swinger? Is it like an inline spinner of some sort?


CP Swing is an all metal in-line spinner with a willow blade if I remember correctly. They've been around a longggggg time.

LM Bass - White double bladed spinnerbait with a white trailer
SM Bass - tube jigs in lakes, floating rapala or roostertail spinner in rivers
Walleye - toss up between 1/8 or 1/4 oz jig, chartruese twister tail and bait vs. home made worm harness
Pike - White bucktail (buchertail)
Muskie - heh, the two 25 lb plus fish I have to my credit weren't caught while muskie fishing so I have no answer here....


----------



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's my list:

Smallies - Rebel Teeny Wee Craws (Texas Red or Nest Robber)
Rock Bass - Yo-Zuri Pins Minnow 1/16oz (Purple, Perch, or Brown Trout)
Bluegill & Pumpkinseed - Fly Rod Poppers or Small Dry Flies (especially Light Cahill & Royal Wulff), sizes 14-26 -very tiny! Also Foam Spiders
Crappie - Mister Twister grubs, 2", color is neglegible - 1/32 oz jig head

Jake


----------



## Bass Blaster (Apr 16, 2004)

Cotton Cordel Wiggl "O". Chrome and black. Just dicovered it this year.Here is the list of fish so far. 1 Walleye , 1 Largemouth ,several smallmouth ,1 rock bass ,1 white bass ,2 sheephead and 1 perch. Got em all trolling for Smallmouth on the same chrome and black Wiggle "O" all this year!.


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

sorry the reply took so long johnboat. LiquidTension described it best. i scanned a few cp's to post on here, but couldnt get the image down to a small enough size to post on here. its an inline spinner w/6 metal beads of diff sizes for a body and a willow blade. looks kinda like a big moth when it runs thru the water. i'll post a pic in my gallery~


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

musky = Bagley Monster Shad
largemouth bass = GYCB Senko
smallmouth bass = GYCB Ika
brown trout = pheasant tail nymph
saugeye = Rapala Shad Rap RS
rock bass = next thing I pull out of my box
EH


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I gotta' go with Twistertail here. A pink/white 1/4 oz jig with a 3" *********** bait twister (or Gulp). I've caught everything from Walleye/saugeye, SM/LM bass, WB, crappies, pike and Muskies on this lure. I guess that makes it my most versatile lure.

Otherwise, I'd say a Eriedecient Reef Runner.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My favorite bait is a 1/4 ounce white Moonshiner. It is an inline spinner with a silver hammered colorado blade and a white rubber skirt with silver clickers on the shaft and also some red beads on the shaft. I have cought bass, crappie, bluegill, walleye, and even a few catfish on it. It is my go to, slump busting lure. Second to that would be an orange leadhead (1/8 or 1/4 oz) with a white or silver curlytail grub. Also with a black grub in stained water. Use this same jig with a beetlespin setup to good effect also. 
..
Huntinbull


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Don't know why, but whenever I get the opportunity to pitch a jig, I do. I like to eliminate smaller bass, so I use jigs over 3/8 ounce up to 1 ounce. I think must people say that's too big for Ohio, but I disagree.

Bass in muddy water-black with blue or red, always with a rattle
Bass in stained water-Camo or Green Pumpkin mostly with a rattle
Bass in clear water-White with a white trailer swimming over a grass bed, usually without a rattle.

Eric


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to agree with twistertail. Since the first time I tried one I have been "hooked" on rooster tails. They are my go to bait now for crappies or bluegils. Any color roostertail.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

small jigs with zoom plastic trailer. that's my numero uno.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rainer, after several years of listening to Garry trying to get me to use jigs, he has succeded! That is mine now. You know how I was with cranks, don't get me wrong I still love cranks, but that jig is moving up real quick!


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

Roostertail Sonics...finally found a good stock of them..tipped with minnow or small crawler or twister or just plain. This spinner catches any variety
of fish. It is not picky...guy thought i was crazy when i cleaned his shelf out..


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

the "go to lure" ends up being many lures. We can't single out just one even when asked. That's why our tackle box(es) are so bloated with equipment...  

If I could only have one, it would have to be a #5 silver/black shad rap.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

steelhead (lake or river) - #103 original thunderstick jr. (silver/black) - if you can find 'em.


----------



## Bassman (May 10, 2004)

Bass Clear water:Jig and Pig or Shad Rap (dont know size, its older style though) 
Bass Muddy Water:Jig and Pig or Black Spinnerbait, 2 gold colorado's and a chartrues trailer
Yes I have 2 for each, depends on how the bite is.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Bass in muddy water: Storm Sub-Wart (not sure color)- it has a wide wobble 
and rattles.
Nailed 11 bass and 1 walleye on it last night
Large Colorado Blade spinnerbait in dark blue/black,
has alot of vibration.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

LM Bass.....rubber worm

SM bass.....Rebel craw

Walleye......Erie Dearie

Northern.....#4 Johnson Silver Minnow

Trout.........Prince nymph

Steelhead...Hare's Ear nymph

Musky........Super Duper Musky Buster in Hot Pink

Anything else..Garden Hackle


----------

